# id pls？



## gionlau (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Not sure but looks like its from lake Victoria.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Christmas Fulu??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks a lot like a bluish Lethrnops sp. "intermedius", which is speculated to be a hybrid. I've never seen one that blue before, but I will say your fish is stunning.

It isn't a Victorian cichlid.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks a lot to me like Haplochromis sp. "Red tail sheller" which is from Lake Victoria.


----------



## gionlau (Aug 28, 2014)

It isn't a Victorian


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely from Lake Malawi. Probably one of these 2 Lethrinops species - 
Lethrinops sp "rainbow" (collection point from Tanzania shown, but there's also one I saw from Mbasi) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2526
http://www.ems-vechte-aquaristik.de/html/lethrinops_rainbow_tanzania_7.html
Lethrinops sp "Mbasi" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2312


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Agree that it's not Victorian.


----------

